# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Vongole Gratinate al Forno

## cassidain

Soliciting favorite recipe ideas for baked clams (little necks) on the half shell. For a little soirée coming up. One guest doesn't do spicy or cured meats. So my Piquante Spanish Paprika and Piment d'Espelette butter recipe won't work, nor will Clams Casino with its bacon, for example.

----------


## davesmom

http://www.all-fish-seafood-recipes....h_Mornay_Sauce

This might be interesting and there are lots of other clam ideas on the page!

----------


## MIke R

I would just make a slurry of breadcrumbs.....butter..garlic...thyme, oregano and basil and layer the clam in that and bake them off.

a friend of mine dug some clams yesterday  so I'm actually doing spaghetti in white clam sauce tonight

----------


## andynap

> I would just make a slurry of breadcrumbs.....butter..garlic...thyme, oregano and basil and layer the clam in that and bake them off.
> 
> a friend of mine dug some clams yesterday  so I'm actually doing spaghetti in white clam sauce tonight



I agree with that. That's my clams casino- no bacon. 15 minutes at 350.

----------


## MIke R

Yep

----------


## andynap

I would tho leave the basil out.

----------


## amyb

Yummy. Favorites of mine too. Well done, gentlemen.

----------


## MIke R

Just a little......fresh cut

my clams tonight are bigger than I like but hey.....for free I can't complain

----------


## andynap

I do breadcrumbs, pecorino cheese, fresh herbs, garlic and oil for my baked stuffed peppers. I use that breadcrumb mix for a lot of things- artichokes, clams, mussels, peppers, etc.

----------


## MIke R

Don't like cheese with clams

----------


## MIke R

I scored some smoked swordfish today as well..my favorite smoked fish

----------


## andynap

> Don't like cheese with clams



Neither do I so I leave it out for baked clams however if we are talking clams and pasta the cheese goes on profusely.

----------


## cassidain

thanks, boys and girls, for the suggestions. :)

----------


## JEK

Cheese and fish. A continuing saga.

----------


## andynap

Well it's pasta and I always add cheese. It's not like it's a fish filet. Different.

----------


## davesmom

> I would just make a slurry of breadcrumbs.....butter..garlic...thyme, oregano and basil and layer the clam in that and bake them off.
> 
> a friend of mine dug some clams yesterday  so I'm actually doing spaghetti in white clam sauce tonight



Oh, that is probably our favorite dish!  Make extra..we'd fly in..lol!  Btw, Dave was here for dinner and said that Pliny the Elder was the best beer in America!  DM

----------


## MIke R

Yum......lots of garlic ........no cheese

with a baguette from the French bakery and a bottle of Poully Fume

thats all I need 

heaven 


image.jpg

----------


## andynap

I'm sure it's good. Pecorino Romano would make it better. A little pepperoncino too. Big clams.

----------


## MIke R

I put hot pepper flakes on it ....

and I'm sorry but cheese and clams in my world don't go........lol

yeah bigger clams then I like but sweet and tasty none the less

----------


## andynap

It's cheese and pasta. The clams are a side dish.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah ....but still.....no

 although  I must admit I have never tried it..

----------


## davesmom

MikeR, you and DD can cook for me anytime!  That is the perfect spaghetti and clams dish..and I think it is totally against the law in Italy to put cheese on any kind of seafood, btw...

----------


## andynap

Yeah you can cook for me too Mike anytime- LOL. You use my recipes so you may as well.

----------


## MIke R

I would be honored to cook  for you but there still would be no cheese with seafood  :tongue:

----------


## andynap

> I would be honored to cook  for you but there still would be no cheese with seafood



Pasta and clams is not seafood. :uncomfortableness: If you did a red sauce for the clams and pasta- then what? Cheese, no cheese?   BTW- the waiter in Venice gladly sprinkled oodles of  parmisano on my black cuttlefish pasta.

----------


## MIke R

I would NEVER do clams in red sauce in the first place .......

----------


## andynap

> I would NEVER do clams in red sauce in the first place .......



Ah- that's your problem.

----------


## MIke R

And they don't know s&&it about good food in northern Italy anyway.....you have to be south of Rome for the good stuff  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

Anyway you got me thinking while I was getting my hair cut....I've cooked for four forum people ......Kevin and you  I ve not had the opportunity .....yet

----------


## andynap

Mussels- red or white??

----------


## MIke R

White or a hearty stout.....always

----------


## andynap

> Anyway you got me thinking while I was getting my hair cut....I've cooked for four forum people ......Kevin and you  I ve not had the opportunity .....yet



Well I'm too delicate and fancy for you apparently-  :tongue:

----------


## MIke R

Nah.....just no opportunity

----------


## davesmom

Yeah, and some people think Manhattan clam chowder is clam chowder...and since when are clams not seafood?!!

----------


## MIke R

Manhattan clam  chowder is disgusting

----------


## davesmom

> Manhattan clam  chowder is disgusting



Which is precisely why I said it :) (just IMHO)..It might be a soupe aux palourdes, but it ain't no clam chowder..

----------


## andynap

> I would NEVER do clams in red sauce in the first place .......



Are clams seafood?

----------


## MIke R

In my world they are

----------


## andynap

> In my world they are



I agree and that's what I thought.

----------


## MIke R

I'm having cavatelli, broccoli,  and chicken in a light garlicky cream sauce tonight  on this COLD rainy evening

----------


## andynap

Homemades? Great dish but my wife doesn't  like broccoli so I use rabe. Rainy but not cold here.

----------


## MIke R

Of course homemade......and rabe is a great option too...Lena hates broccoli but too bad....I'm cooking and its broccoli

----------

